# lap winding



## FdeLey

Alguien me puede decir el significado de esta frase? no entiendo el témino "lap winding":

For the lap winding process, there should be testing for lap weight per yard and total lap weight.


----------



## k-in-sc

A lap is a flat sheet of cotton early in the manufacturing process, before it is carded.
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Textile_manufacturing
I guess "lap winding" refers to the laps being wound onto rolls or batts.


----------



## Titi Hilda

Winding se refiere a enrollar, lap es cada vuelta.


----------



## FdeLey

Gracias Titi Hilda, me podrías ayudar con la traducción de la frase? un millón de gracias


----------



## k-in-sc

This vocabulary is extremely specialized. If somebody doesn't come along who is an expert in textiles, you might just have to research it yourself ...


----------



## k-in-sc

This is the machine: 
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/50005015/Lap_Winder_HY51.html


----------



## Titi Hilda

FdeLey:

Espero mi intento le ayude

Para el procedimiento del enrollamiento del material, se debe hacer una prueba sobre el peso de cada vuelta para evaluar, número 1; el peso por cada yarda y número 2; el peso total de toda la vuelta.


And Thank you K-in-sc for the help and the links!


----------



## RIU

Hola:

Si tienes un poco más de contexto...

Parece que te dicen que debes conocer el gramage de la mecha.


----------



## k-in-sc

Note that it doesn't say "weigh every yard" but "test for" weight per yard, which I take to mean calculate the average weight per yard by dividing the weight of a quantity of lap by the known number of yards. I guess what they want to know is the average weight, for quality control, and the weight per roll.


----------



## Black Horse

A mi parecer, creo que _lap_ se refiere a cada *vuelta*, tal como señala Titi Hilda, pero la aportación muy valiosa de k-in-sc, me hace dudar. Creo que FdeLey deberá decidir cuál de las dos ideas es la más acertada para su texto. En el caso de que lo requieras, siguiendo la idea de k-in-sc, el término en español para _lap_ es *velo*.


----------



## k-in-sc

Definitely, lap is the name of the material.
It's confusing because a "lap" around a track is a "vuelta" in the sense of "circuit."
But you would not call each turn of a spool or bobbin or (winding core?) a "lap."
In cotton manufacturing, "lap" is a fleecy lintlike material that comes in sheets.
Apparently it is also used to make absorbent pads for bandaging wounds.


----------



## RIU

K-in-sc: las pruebas en el textil son destructivas, efectivamente, por lo que se entiende la extrapolación de resultados. A mi entender se refiere al plegado de la mecha -a salida del coiler- en botes.


----------



## k-in-sc

This is just weighing, though. That's not going to hurt the lap.


----------



## FdeLey

Mil gracias a todos. Me quedó suficientemente claro.
FdeLey


----------

